# Lagenandra ID?



## Metalmaid (Dec 2, 2008)

Got this little plant some days back from an other aquarist, I was told it was some sort of Lagenandra but he didn´t know more about it than that.

Does anyone recognize it and can inform me about what specimen it is and perhaps can tell me more about its demands?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks like _L. meeboldii_ 'pink'. See here (not the tall plant):
http://www.gwapa.org/membergallery/albums/Aaron-Talbot-s-Gallery/Cbalansae.jpg
And here:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/49370-l-meeboldii-flower.html

It takes a while to adjust. Needs lots of room! It's like most _Cryptocoryne_ in terms of care.


----------



## Metalmaid (Dec 2, 2008)

Cavan Allen said:


> It looks like _L. meeboldii_ 'pink'. See here (not the tall plant):
> http://www.gwapa.org/membergallery/albums/Aaron-Talbot-s-Gallery/Cbalansae.jpg
> And here:
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/49370-l-meeboldii-flower.html
> ...


Need a lot of room... How large does it grow (height/width)?

Like Cryptos in term of care... Does this spieces suffer for cryptocoynedisease aswell?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's the large reddish plant in Bryce's 180 gallon tank.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-ponds/28572-180-gallon-setup-journal-24.html

No, it's not particularly bad when it comes to crypt rot.


----------



## Metalmaid (Dec 2, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

Woah, I had no idea lagenandra got that big. Its like a crypt swordplant.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's an absolutely stunning and magnificent plant that I think deserves more attention than it's gotten so far.


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

It should honestly be noted that of the few other people I know growing this plant, no one gets it remotely close to the size that Bryce does - I think he is feeding that thing Wheaties or something.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

It's the big red plant in the left half of the tank:










Honestly, I don't know why that particular plant does so well in this setting. Maybe it's the comination of light, low KH, and mature substrate.


----------

